# what are you eating right now?



## twotuff (Nov 1, 2011)

1 cup brow rice    8oz lean gd turkey    Soy sauce


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 1, 2011)

Pussy!!!


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Nov 1, 2011)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Pussy!!!



impressive multi-tasking...


----------



## S_walker (Nov 1, 2011)

1.5 cups of cottage cheese ------I did mix in one of the kids Reese's cups


----------



## PappyMason (Nov 1, 2011)

Brown rice and a giant baked pregnant fish (found a sac of fish eggs in it)


----------



## PappyMason (Nov 1, 2011)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Pussy!!!



I heard eating that is great for bulking!


----------



## ManInBlack (Nov 1, 2011)

Just had a banana and 8 ounces of milk, now I am eating 2 cans of tuna with some mayo


----------



## TommyTrainR (Nov 1, 2011)

greek yogurt with 1/2 cup granola and 2 tbsp peanut butter then having some tuna


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 1, 2011)

double quarder pounder with cheese and a medium vanilla shake.. yes with whip cream.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 1, 2011)

PappyMason said:


> I heard eating that is great for bulking!


 had some lastnight and gained 37 pounds and lost 6% bf... its better then any aas


----------



## Schez (Nov 2, 2011)

Sophie Greek yogurt with some almonds & flaxseeds added, with an apple


----------



## swollen (Nov 2, 2011)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Pussy!!!



Had this for desert lastnight, lol..

Just finished a peanutbutter protein bar- Oh Yeah! & my cup of peaches...


----------



## twotuff (Nov 2, 2011)

3/4 cup oatmeal with 2 scoops protein 1 tblspoon natty pb


----------



## vron247 (Nov 2, 2011)

3 egg omelet, juice and 1sp olive oil.


----------



## ManInBlack (Nov 2, 2011)

So far today.

3 eggs
1 cup egg whites
half cup oats
1 cup orange juice
blueberry muffin

2 scoops whey
half cup oats
apple

2 scoops whey
half cup dextrose
1 tbsp. olive oil

and currently eating
2 cans of tuna
1 banana
1 cup milk


----------



## eire (Nov 10, 2011)

oats and chocolate whey protein mixed in


----------



## joesmooth20 (Nov 12, 2011)

A breakfast pizza with ham, bacon, sausage, peppers, cheese on a natural crust.  Not the healthiest but will do for my upcoming 2hr gym session.


----------



## flynike (Jun 27, 2012)

Eggs an oats and coffee!


----------



## Luxx (Jun 27, 2012)

Eggs oats greek yogurt


----------



## Luxx (Jun 27, 2012)

Eggs oats Greek yogurt


----------



## Dath (Jun 27, 2012)

7 eggs, 3 turkey bacon strips, baked steel cut oatsl w( protein powder,cinnamon; sliced apples) milk,coffee


----------



## 1superman (Jun 27, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Pussy!!!



Smell like fish? Taste like chicken? Just hold your nose and keep on lickin!


----------



## lee111s (Jun 27, 2012)

Salmon fillet with roasted veg!


----------



## dsc123 (Jun 27, 2012)

270g chicken veg and 2 eggs


----------



## CG (Jun 27, 2012)

3 whole eggs, slice of american cheese. 1oz mixed nuts. 6oz fage greek yogurt, 1 small plum


----------



## Caseye (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Twotuff,
Having egg white omelet with 2 piece of whole wheat toast while browsing forum. To maintain healthy body weight I eat right and exercise daily.


----------



## allskillz20 (Jul 3, 2012)

150g of sweet potatoes w/ 6 oz chicken... yeah im on a cut.... fml


----------



## scottandrew65 (Jul 3, 2012)

Snacks with coffee.


----------



## vortrit (Jul 3, 2012)

1 cup of brown rice
2 eggs
1 cup of coffee
water


----------



## S_walker (Jul 3, 2012)

Just finished a huge fried shrimp po'boy and 44oz of ice tea! lmao


----------



## CG (Jul 3, 2012)

6oz cheeseburger on lettuce


----------



## SFactor123 (Jul 7, 2012)

Eating Popcorn with Lime water.


----------



## SFW (Jul 7, 2012)

Boiled chicken and broc.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2012)

Chkn + veg stirfry


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 7, 2012)

Post work out shake with 40g protien, banana,strawberries and cantelope from the blender


----------



## SFactor123 (Jul 7, 2012)

Eating Popcorn with Lime water.


----------



## dsc123 (Jul 8, 2012)

sweet chilli chicken and veg stirfry


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 8, 2012)

Just made a big pot of:
1kg pork lean mince
Tin of black beans
Tin of kidney beans
Tin of chick peas
2x Tins of tomatoes
Bag of stir fry veges 
Various herbs n spices

Fucking beautiful!


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 8, 2012)

Alot of Protein!!!! May feel a little pressure building after you eat that Capt'n


----------



## S_walker (Jul 8, 2012)

just finished:
5 whole eggs (omelet style)
6 pieces of turkey bacon
12" whole wheat sub bread
2 slices of 2% cheese
2 tablespoon prepared mustard
great breakfast sandwich 

lunch will be leftover cajun smoked turkey from yesterday, might make some turkey salad, dunno


----------



## lee111s (Jul 8, 2012)

Ground beef, mozzarella, mushrooms, onions, pepper and butter, lots and lots of butter!


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jul 8, 2012)

12 eggs whites, 2 yolks, 1 tbs olive oil.

Just sat down to 10oz Chicken, 2 cups broccoli, 1 rice cake, and 7 almonds. Can you guess what I'm doing? lol


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 8, 2012)

8 oz. filet mignon. 50 little neck clams cooked on the grill, 3 ears corn on the cob and red potatoes, 6 pack yuengling Lager. the Capt'n,Saney and SFW would be proud of that


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 8, 2012)

House Lo mein, House fried rice, egg roll, Andy Capp's hot fries, chicken wings, CC cookies, left over chik fil A ice cream, shots of tequila and Gin.  Seriously.


----------



## rage racing (Jul 9, 2012)

8oz chicken and 2 cups of brown rice (high carb day)


----------



## flynike (Jul 10, 2012)

Ezikel Bread
3 Egg whites, 1 Whole Egg
Stevia, Cinnamon


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 10, 2012)

I just ate some fish with veggies


----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 13, 2012)

2 cups turkey chili


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jul 13, 2012)

Chicken sauteed with green peppers and onions, with tomato sauce. Served over mashed potatoes. Potatoes + tomato paste = loads of potassium.
I prefer red peppers, since they have a higher vitamin content, but the green ones were on sale.


----------



## brato (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh I love talking about food.
Dinner last night was 1lb ground beef, 1 can corn w/ a scoop of mayo.
Breakfast this morning was 1 cup oats w/ a scoop of protein powder, 3 eggs and 16oz skim milk.


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 1, 2012)

just healthy diet full of protein


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 2, 2012)

Just finished a slab of home made turkey breakfast sausage patty on flat bread with an egg and cheddar cheese.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 2, 2012)

filet mignon, brown rice, roasted almonds, iced tea w/ heavy lemon/splenda


----------

